# Cause and Effect: Cops are afraid to do their jobs due to media.



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Read the article below. How soon before cops being made into villains bites the public in the a$$?

Pistol-whipped detective says he didn't shoot attacker because of headlines
Pistol-whipped detective says he didn?t shoot attacker because of headlines | WREG.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This will be twisted to further the narrative that these aren't dangerous criminals being shot by police.
"See, look here. The suspect *didn't* kill the officer. He's a good boy; a gentle soul."

Even though he didn't shoot the suspect, he's still going to be used in their media campaign.

I wish officers would stop patrolling these neighborhoods.
Announce to the people that they no longer feel like they are wanted, and wish them the best.
We'll see how long their protests last.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not only the media is attacking the police, so are the politicians. Politicians (communists.....ooops socialists....oopps democrats) and theain stream media get there directives Amd orders from the same source or if would not be so coordinated.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Kauboy, then there would be a public outcry that the police weren't doing their jobs. Quickly following that would be the notion that they weren't patrolling those neighborhoods because of race. Cops are damned if they do and damned if they don't. I see no way for them to be effective at their jobs in this social climate. They are villains for doing their jobs, and even bigger villains if the don't. God Bless them and what they go through on a daily basis.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If they stop policing then the drug lords will take over the area.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is happening all over, NYC gets the press but smaller cities are up against the same issues. The article posted by Court Swatter talks about a situation in Birmingham, Al where crime is very centralized in small areas of town, but if the cops are walking on eggshells, crime will begin to spread. 

I believe that the police will retreat to more civil areas and essentially build a "blue wall" around the good neighborhoods. At least that will be the strategy for as long as it lasts. 

Be prepared people.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The flip side is that if people don't feel that law enforcement is (for what ever reason) doing their job then they are more tempted to take the law into their own hands. So now you have two problems out of control crime and street justice, neither of which b odes well for the people just trying to peacefully live their lives.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Seneca said:


> The flip side is that if people don't feel that law enforcement is (for what ever reason) doing their job then they are more tempted to take the law into their own hands. So now you have two problems out of control crime and street justice, neither of which b odes well for the people just trying to peacefully live their lives.


True but the gene pool will be scrubbed eventually one way or another.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well there are a lot of good police. Kudos to them and thank you.

But have been the victim of rouges who abuse their "power". The good gets stained by the bad as they have lost public trust. And this is from a caucasian whom has multiple civil rights violations by policemen, for no crimes. I wish I had a camera back then.

I respect good officers helping and doing their jobs, honestly. But too many of those tolerate rotten police scum, that gives those good, a bad name. Why?

I am aware of the medias rants and jibes. I would not take that police job in a city. I am sorry for the good men just going their jobs.

More of the problem is the social erosion, lack of jobs that support a family, and lack of a family (whose my daddy?). Further the corrupt political and corporate bassturds, that has driven a once great nation to poverty and disspair. 

Cities have been hit harder than most, and crime is an outlet to money.

Address that .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CourtSwagger said:


> Kauboy, then there would be a public outcry that the police weren't doing their jobs. Quickly following that would be the notion that they weren't patrolling those neighborhoods because of race. Cops are damned if they do and damned if they don't. I see no way for them to be effective at their jobs in this social climate. They are villains for doing their jobs, and even bigger villains if the don't. God Bless them and what they go through on a daily basis.


I'd prefer to be damned and alive than damned and dead.
They made their bed.
Let vigilante justice play out. Show the rest of the country exactly how important police officers are in a civil society.
Either the wolves will take over, or the sheep will clean house.
With either result, when the police move back in, they'll know who they're dealing with and be ready to respond accordingly.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I wish officers would stop patrolling these neighborhoods. Announce to the people that they no longer feel like they are wanted, and wish them the best. We'll see how long their protests last.


Kauboy, I have a friend on a major city police force, who tells me this is already happening. In certain neighborhoods, they don't even try to solve drivebys and other shootings. The cops just pick up the brass, and go home.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am all for police accountability and yes we have some bad cops, just like every other profession. But, how long before the constant persecution of LEO's doing their job will it be when the number of new recruits goes down or police officers just leaving the job for better, more appreciated endeavors. I already am reading of how there is actually a shortage of new recruits. This won't help. Then we all suffer, once again, because of short sighted politicians, news media and morons from the hood.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'd prefer to be damned and alive than damned and dead.
> They made their bed.
> Let vigilante justice play out. Show the rest of the country exactly how important police officers are in a civil society.
> Either the wolves will take over, or the sheep will clean house.
> With either result, when the police move back in, they'll know who they're dealing with and be ready to respond accordingly.


I hear you.

But too many _evil _wolves are in the police force. It needs to stop.

I won't make an analogy to 1937, but I'm sure you can figure that out.

As far as looters, robbers, and common thugs. I'm in full support of LE. God bless them.

One of my best friends, is the police chief, I grew up with, next door.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I am all for police accountability and yes we have some bad cops, just like every other profession. But, how long before the constant persecution of LEO's doing their job will it be when the number of new recruits goes down or police officers just leaving the job for better, more appreciated endeavors. I already am reading of how there is actually a shortage of new recruits. This won't help. Then we all suffer, once again, because of short sighted politicians, news media and morons from the hood.


Just look at what has happened with teachers. My mother taught for 42 years. The quality of her fellow teachers dramatically dropped in the last 10 to 15 years that she taught. I know that the quality of my teachers fell dramatically the further I progressed in my primary school education. The results are evident in today's society. We have kids graduating all the time that are in no way prepared to survive, let alone make a worthwhile contribution to society. The argument could be made that the reduction in quality of educators is a major contributor to our current societal woes.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Soon enough Pablo fence jumper will be policing the streets. With the education and teachers we have to admit that America is just a market for foreign suppliers, why train anyone for anything when there is nothing to do. Bad unprepared kids grow up to be bad unprepared teachers.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> If they stop policing then the drug lords will take over the area.


Actually the drug lords taking over an area is not as bad as what is going to happen. If the police stop doing their jobs, you will see martial law in a heart beat. cops in baltimore is being accused of not doing their job after the riots. people are saying that it is a form of retaliation from the cops. What they dont know is that there are no cops on the streets anymore. instead of having 23 people patroling the entire precinct/jurisdiction, they now patrol and handle 911 calls with only 8 officers. in a span of 8 hours the entire district receives approximately 60 to 120 calls. the calls consist of homicide, non fatal shooting, armed robbery, unarmed robbery, commercial robbery, buglary, domestic violence, stolen auto, CDS street distribution calls, assaults and complaint of dirt bikes running around doing wheelies and stunts on the city roadways. the city is devided into 9 districts and all of the 9 have the same problems. anyone have suggestions on how to handle this problem with the least amount of cops on duty? I know the feds want to solve this issue with martial law, lock down the city, search everyone for contraband and incarcerate the ones found with what the gov. deems contraband or offensive. also, limit the peoples movement... take peoples rights away and trade it in for security.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I hear you.
> 
> But too many _evil _wolves are in the police force. It needs to stop.
> 
> ...


exactly how many is "too many evil wolves"...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There has always been areas in Chicago, and I am sure other cities as well, where the police just don't go. They just call for the meat wagon and get out of harms way. I am inclined to agree with Kauboy pull out of those areas where they are not wanted and let the killing begin. Then let em scream for assistance. It will never happen, officially anyways


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This thread is one of the saddest commentaries on life in the US. It is also one of the most honest assessments of life today in the US. We are even starting to see the ripple effect in the small town we live in. 

If the police are afraid to do their jobs because they fear for their lives or their lives being destroyed by the media we are all screwed. The bad guys will figure this out quickly and take advantage of it. Yes a drug lord taking over an area cleans out a lot of the competition. It also hurts the elderly who still live in those areas, the ones that have lived their for 40 years and remember when it was a good neighborhood, not the hood it has become. We have all seen the little house with the fence around it and bars on the windows, the garden tended and the grass mowed, what happens to them?

I know I say a lot that we are on a slippery slope and often wonder if we have gone down to far to get back up. I keep hoping that we can turn things around and take back this country from the thugs, low lifes and corrupt politicians. It seems as each day goes by the chances get slimmer. I will keep hoping, praying and dreaming of a better world.

My nephew wants to be a policeman. He wants to help people and get the bad guys off the street. I don't have the heart to tell him he is not going to want to do that when he finds out what it is really like and how unappreciated they are. I am starting to think unappreciated is the wrong word, they seem to be hated by so many now. They really don't stand much of a chance against the masses. 

I don't want to imagine a world without Law Enforcement, because that would mean Martial Law.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Auntie, BPD is hiring... We need good men and women in our ranks. Pay and benefits suck and there is no real retirement, but hey we get free rides on the MTA bus.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Auntie said:


> This thread is one of the saddest commentaries on life in the US. It is also one of the most honest assessments of life today in the US. We are even starting to see the ripple effect in the small town we live in.
> 
> If the police are afraid to do their jobs because they fear for their lives or their lives being destroyed by the media we are all screwed. The bad guys will figure this out quickly and take advantage of it. Yes a drug lord taking over an area cleans out a lot of the competition. It also hurts the elderly who still live in those areas, the ones that have lived their for 40 years and remember when it was a good neighborhood, not the hood it has become. We have all seen the little house with the fence around it and bars on the windows, the garden tended and the grass mowed, what happens to them?
> 
> ...


Been working as a 911 operator for almost 4 years now and I can say its only going to keep getting worse. People despise and demonize police yet they are the ones calling 911 and demanding police intervention for everything. Meanwhile nationwide agencies are being asked to handle more calls for service with fewer resources and every action by every person from initial call till the report is subject to extreme scrutiny because agencies don't want a Baltimore or a Ferguson in their jurisdiction. I've had to give up social media simply for the fact that every jerk has something to say about how emergency responders should do their jobs yet they wouldn't last one shift on either end of the radio. I'm not saying that all police, firemen, emts, and dispatchers are good, there are always going to be bad eggs but it seems that I end up reading about all the calls that go bad and nothing is ever said about the everyday hero's that do extraordinary things to save lives.

For those of you who wear a badge, fire gear, head set, or carry a med kit here's too you because I'm sure you know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Very well said Toolmanky. We need more positive reports about all the good they do. However, good news doesn't sell papers or get ratings.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

In Oakland Ca there was the 3rd cop on criminal shooting of the year last week. The "Poor Boy" who was shot by police was running from a crime tried to car jack a car, when that failed tired to run again and when the police caught up to him he turned a pointed a gun at the officers. There is multipule witness that said they saw the "poor kid" pull the gun and point it at cops and lots of video to confirm what the witnesses saw. However there is still a large group protesting that black lives matter, and demanding the cop or cops who shot the "poor kid" be sent to jail for murder. And no they don't want a trail just straight to jail. 

those same people protesting are also mad a OPD because there are parts of the city that OPD won't go to any more because every time they showed up to responded to a 911 call and tried to do there job they where harassed and threatened for police brutality. And then even the person who called 911 won't testify because they know the poor suspect and don't want to see him go to jail as he was just a good kid in a though spot. Or they say no I did not call 911. Now people complain that the OPD does not patrol those areas, and can't understand why.

Granted Oakland had a corrupt and incompetent mayor for the last few years. And a lot of corrupt city offices who liked to blame the police for being too aggressive, even though they told the police to do something or enforce something. 

Many of the officers are trapped in this they are damned if they do and dammed if they don't and there is no end in sight.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

After being a cop for 15 years...I will NEVER do it again. It's no longer worth it when the liberal media will paint you a villain simply for doing your job. As much as it pains me to admit it...if I was OPD (I grew up in the bay area too) I would not go into these areas either. What I think department heads could do is to make the black officers patrol the highest crime areas (or worst ghettos)...that way at least the hoodlums can say that it was racial based policing.


----------

